# μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι = sorcerer's apprentices



## nickel (Sep 30, 2014)

Ο Λουκιανός, ο εξελληνισμένος Σύρος σατιρικός που γεννήθηκε στα Σαμόσατα, στη δεξιά όχθη του Ευφράτη, έγραψε γύρω στο 150 μ.Χ. ένα διάλογο με τίτλο *Φιλοψευδής ἢ Ἀπιστῶν* (λατινικά, _Philopseudes sive Incredulus_, αγγλικά _The Lover of Lies, or The Doubter_). Από εκεί έχουμε την έκφραση «Άνθρακες ο θησαυρός»:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4224-Άνθρακες-ο-θησαυρός

Αλλά όχι μόνο. Ο Τυχιάδης (που μιλά για λογαριασμό του ορθολογιστή Λουκιανού) επικρίνει τους εύπιστους αλλά και μυθομανείς («φιλοψευδείς») συνομιλητές του, οι οποίοι αφηγούνται ιστορίες για θαυματουργά μαντζούνια, αγάλματα που περπατούν, φίδια που μιλούν, φαντάσματα και άλλες λαϊκές δεισιδαιμονίες. 

Λέει ο Τυχιάδης στον φίλο του τον Φιλοκλή:
[…] δύναμαι να σου αναφέρω πολλούς, οι οποίοι είνε φρόνιμοι κατά τα άλλα και θαυμάζονται διά την κρίσιν των και όμως δεν γνωρίζω πώς έχουν κυριευθή από αυτό το κακόν και τόσον αγαπούν τα ψεύδη, ώστε λυπούμαι να βλέπω ότι άνθρωποι τόσον καλοί ευχαριστούνται να εξαπατώσι και τους εαυτούς των και τους άλλους. (μετάφραση Κονδυλάκη)
http://archive.org/stream/pgcommunitytexts27938gut/27938-0.txt

I could show you many men otherwise sensible and remarkable for their intelligence who have somehow become infected with this plague and are lovers of lying, so that it irks me when such men, excellent in every way, yet delight in deceiving themselves and their associates.
https://archive.org/stream/lucianhar03luciuoft#page/322/mode/2up (μαζί με το πρωτότυπο)

Η τελευταία ιστορία στον _Φιλοψευδή_ μιλά για έναν μάγο, τα μαγικά του και την γκάφα του μαθητή του μάγου. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, μαθητής του μάγου είναι ο Ευκράτης, ένας από τους συνομιλητές του Τυχιάδη και οικοδεσπότης της παρέας. Η ιστορία είναι αυτή ακριβώς που πήρε ο Γκέτε και έγραψε το ποίημά του για τον *Μαθητευόμενο μάγο* (_Der Zauberlehrling_, *The Sorcerer’s Apprentice*), το οποίο ενέπνευσε τον Γάλλο μουσικοσυνθέτη Πολ Ντικάς (Paul Dukas) και έγραψε το _L’Apprenti sorcier_. Kαι ήρθε μετά ο Ντίσνεϊ και έβαλε στη _Φαντασία_ του τον Μίκι Μάους να αναβιώνει την ιστορία του Γκέτε και του Λουκιανού με τη μουσική του Ντικάς. Αποκλείεται να δεις τη _Φαντασία_ και να ξανακούσεις το συμφωνικό ποίημα του Ντικάς χωρίς να αναπλάθεις στη μνήμη σου τον Μίκι και τις μαγικές σκούπες.

Η διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο ιστορίες είναι ότι ο Λουκιανός ήθελε να καυτηριάσει τους εύπιστους και τους μυθομανείς ενώ στα νεότερα χρόνια η ιστορία επικρίνει όσους καταπιάνονται με πράγματα που αδυνατούν να κατανοήσουν και να φέρουν σε πέρας. Στην ιστορία του Λουκιανού ο Τυχιάδης δεν διστάζει να πει στον Ευκράτη πόσο ψεύτης είναι, αφού ο Ευκράτης ισχυρίζεται ότι, ως μαθητευόμενος μάγος, έβαλε τα γουδοχέρια να του κουβαλάνε νερό (γουδοχέρια έχει ο Λουκιανός να γίνονται νεροκουβαλητές):

«Οὐ παύσεσθε,» ἦν δ' ἐγώ, «τὰ τοιαῦτα τερατολογοῦντες γέροντες ἄνδρες;»
“Will you never stop telling such buncombe, old men as you are?” said I.
https://archive.org/stream/lucianhar03luciuoft#page/376/mode/2up

Και τώρα, είπεν ο Δεινόμαχος, γνωρίζεις τουλάχιστον να κάνης άνθρωπον το γουδόχερον; Κατά το ήμισυ, απήντησεν ο Ευκράτης· διότι δεν 'μπορώ να το επαναφέρω εις την αρχικήν του κατάστασιν, αφού άπαξ γίνη υδροφόρος και θα πλημμυρίση το σπίτι από νερά.
Δεν θα παύσετε, είπα εγώ, να λέγετε τοιαύτα τερατώδη ψεύδη, δεν εντρέπεσθε που είσθε γέροι άνθρωποι; Αν όχι δι' άλλο, αλλά τουλάχιστον χάριν αυτών των παιδιών αναβάλλετε εις άλλην ώραν αυτάς τας παραδόξους και φοβεράς διηγήσεις. Πρέπει να προσέχετε και να μη τ' αφήνετε ν'ακούουν τέτοια πράγματα, τα οποία καθ' όλην την ζωήν των θα τα παρακολουθούν και θα τα ταράσσουν, θα γεμίσουν τα μυαλά των με διαφόρους δεισιδαιμονίας και θα τους κάμη να φοβούνται την σκιάν των.

Περισσότερα για τους τερατολογούντες και τους μαθητευόμενους μάγους του Λουκιανού και του Γκέτε:

Πρωτότυπο με αγγλική μετάφραση:
https://archive.org/stream/lucianhar03luciuoft#page/320/mode/2up (αρχή του Φιλοψευδούς)
https://archive.org/stream/lucianhar03luciuoft#page/370/mode/2up (When I was living in Egypt, αρχή της ιστορίας με τον μαθητευόμενο μάγο)
Μετάφραση του Κονδυλάκη:
http://archive.org/stream/pgcommunitytexts27938gut/27938-0.txt
ΦΙΛΟΨΕΥΔΗΣ…
«Αφού είπεν αυτά ο Αρίγνωτος, άνθρωπος θαυμαστός»: Αρχή της ιστορίας του μαθητευόμενου μάγου, πριν από το «άνθρακες ο θησαυρός».

Το ποίημα του Γκέτε σε αγγλική μετάφραση:
http://germanstories.vcu.edu/goethe/zauber_e3.html

Ανάγνωση του ποιήματος σε άλλη αγγλική μετάφραση:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M60bwpr4044

Το διάσημο απόσπασμα από τη _Φαντασία_ του Ντίσνεϊ:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8gOh0wEgLg

Το συμφωνικό ποίημα του Ντικάς σε εκτέλεση από τη Moscow City Symphony – Russian Philharmonic.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4yH4B9deok

Το άρθρο της Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sorcerer's_Apprentice

Οι μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι με τη σημασία του αρχάριου και του ατζαμή στα αγγλικά είναι το ίδιο: *sorcerer’s apprentices*
Σπανιότερα: *apprentice magicians*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2014)

:clap:

Και τώρα, η απορία: πώς προκύπτει (ετυμολογικά) το όνομα Φιλοψευδής και, κυρίως, γιατί τονίζεται στη λήγουσα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2014)

Ξέρει ο Αίλιος Ηρωδιανός, ο γραμματικός:

http://books.google.gr/books?id=TGmByQEhR2MC&pg=PA82#v=onepage&q&f=false

Τὰ εἰς <ης> σύνθετα μὴ ἀπὸ μονοσυλλάβων τὴν πρωτοτύπων τάσιν φυλάττει, ἐρανιστής <ἀρχιερανιστής>, δανειστής <μισοδανειστής>, λῃστής <ἀρχιλῃστής>, κορυστής <ἱπποκορυστής>, Ἀπελλῆς <Φιλαπελλῆς>, σαφής <ἀσαφής, ἀντεραστής, φιλαθλητής, *φιλοψευδής*>. σεσημείωται ἀληθής <φιλαλήθης> — ἐπειδὴ τὰ διὰ τοῦ <ηθης> σύνθετα παρώνυμα βαρύνεται οἷον ἦθος εὐήθης, συνήθης, κακοήθης, τούτοις συνεξηκολούθησε καὶ τὸ φιλαλήθης <παναλήθης> – καὶ <δικαιοκρίτης, ὀνειροκρίτης>, ἐπειδὴ παράλογός ἐστιν ἐν τῇ ἁπλότητι ἡ ὀξεῖα τάσις, ὤφειλε γὰρ βαρύνεσθαι τὸ κριτής· τὸ δὲ <ὑποκριτής, προκριτής, παρακριτής> οὐ παρὰ τὸ κριτής, ἀλλὰ τὸ ὑποκρίνομαι, προκρίνω, παρακρίνω.

Μα γλώσσα είν' αυτή;


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία:

Ορθό _Φιλοψευδής_ σε δύο σχετικές σελίδες της Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucian
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_works_by_Lucian

Παρατονισμένο εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sorcerer's_Apprentice


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2014)

_Der Zauberlehrling_, εδώ με το γερμανικό κείμενο και την αγγλική μετάφραση παράλληλα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Der Zauberlehrling_, εδώ με το γερμανικό κείμενο και την αγγλική μετάφραση παράλληλα.



Ωραία. Είναι η μετάφραση που χρησιμοποιεί και η ανάγνωση στο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M60bwpr4044


----------

